

Dashboard iPad app rejected by Apple, made open source instead - there
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/09/dashboard-ipad-app-rejected-by-apple-made-open-source-instead/

======
bensummers
If you're going to use someone else's artwork for your iPad app, it's probably
best not to get that artwork from Apple's desktop operating system.

I'm sure he'll enjoy his letter from Apple Legal.

------
st3fan
Besides the artwork that was plainly copied from the Mac version ... I just
compiled and installed it. It does not work that well. If this is the same
version that was submitted then it needs a LOT more polishing.

~~~
naz
Dashboard widgets are just HTML and JS so they probably copied the entire
widgets unmodified from OS X.

